# Philippine blue angels



## Jorg (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my new angel fish these are the silver ghost variety I have the regular scale and pearl scale. They are getting close to loony size now.
Regular scale


















pearl scale


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Those are gorgeous! Great pics


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful angels, beautiful pics!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish -- planning on breeding?


----------



## Jorg (Nov 20, 2010)

alym said:


> Very nice fish -- planning on breeding?


No my friend breeds 12 different variety's of Philippine blue angels I will grow these out and re-home them as they are in a tank of pleco's I'm working on breeding


----------

